# Blackpool - Are there any shower facilities?



## RichardB

HI all.
We are thinking of going to Blackpool for a few days - will be wildcamping and using their overnight car parks, but we like a shower every couple of days - does anyone know if there are any public showers anywhere in Blackpool/Fleetwood area?
Thanks


----------



## vindiboy

RichardB said:


> HI all.
> We are thinking of going to Blackpool for a few days - will be wildcamping and using their overnight car parks, but we like a shower every couple of days - does anyone know if there are any public showers anywhere in Blackpool/Fleetwood area?
> Thanks


  I just googled Blackpool Swimming Pools and came up with several, so there will be showers available there?


----------



## jeffmossy

Also Fleetwood leisure hall has swimming and showers


----------



## RichardHelen262

I would have thought your van has a shower


----------



## Obanboy666

helen262 said:


> I would have thought your van has a shower



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

Aye, but I bet there not a lot of car parks with taps


----------



## Tbear

helen262 said:


> I would have thought your van has a shower



Many van conversions don't.

Richard


----------



## The laird

Maybe some folk are xxxxxl and find it a bit snug shall we say in the cubicle


----------



## jake

The laird said:


> Maybe some folk are xxxxxl and find it a bit snug shall we say in the cubicle&#55357;&#56865;



there's no chance of me & her then !!:cool1::lol-049:


----------



## Pauljenny

Wild camping on a car park in exotic remote Blackpool?
Need a shower.....?
Do the really wild thing.... Take all your clothes off and walk round the van for a few times.
It's  bound to either be raining,or about to rain.
Always here to help.


----------



## jeffmossy

Pauljenny said:


> Wild camping on a car park in exotic remote Blackpool?
> Need a shower.....?
> Do the really wild thing.... Take all your clothes off and walk round the van for a few times.
> It's  bound to either be raining,or about to rain.
> Always here to help.



Ewwwwwwwww I don't want them pictures in my head thanks


----------



## delicagirl

why are folks being so horrid about a perfectly reasonable request for local knowledge ?

Richard as others have said  -  leisure centres are geared up for folks buying a shower and i have paid  £1.50ish for the ones i have used on occassion.


----------



## Pauljenny

You can tell the OP is from East Yorkshire... Not like us generously spending West Yorkies.
I don't think it's too good an idea trying to stealth camp, for a few days in a Blackpool  central car park in a big white motorhome like the one in his avatar ?


----------



## spigot

*Blackpool - are there any shower facilities?*

There are Tower facilities.


----------



## Obanboy666

delicagirl said:


> why are folks being so horrid about a perfectly reasonable request for local knowledge ?
> 
> Richard as others have said  -  leisure centres are geared up for folks buying a shower and i have paid  £1.50ish for the ones i have used on occassion.



Because going of his profile and avatar he has a coach built which surely has a shower on board.


----------



## delicagirl

Obanboy666 said:


> Because going of his profile and avatar he has a coach built which surely has a shower on board.



so what ?

i have a shower on board and still enjoy the longer luxury showers i can buy in a leisure centre from time to time ......


----------



## RichardB

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions!   I hadn't thought of swimming pools so thanks and will try there, if not maybe a cold shower under the log flume in the pleasure beach?

For info, I normally would use the van shower (even though it is a little snug - especially as I am 6ft 10" tall)
However, the reason I am asking is the hot water heater is on the blink and the replacement parts for it won't be here for 3 weeks...

thanks all
Richard


----------



## Cass

There is overnight parking at Lytham St Annes (chargeable) and swimming pool and leisure facilities on the same site


----------



## argoose

Or you could book for a night in Hampton road caravan park. Shower, recharge and refill water, plus entry to the social club for quiet pint.


----------



## petermotorhome

*Blackpool shower facilities*

Lytham st annes motorhome parking 7 bays £8 a night or £21 for 3 nights.  Half price entry to local swimming pool with ticket.


----------



## Cass

And all you can eat breakfast next door at the toby in for 4.95 coffee is extra but I only drink my own so that doesn't bother me, you can also park at the cricket club depending on what they have on not sure of the cost but don't think its much, they have a bar as well.


----------



## Randonneur

Would I be wrong in thinking that there is a great big wet puddle right on Blackpool's doorstep??

Probably a tad chilly this time of year though!!


----------



## Cass

I wouldn't say its colder than anywhere else and at least you don't get the snow and if you do it doesn't settle was there last week and once the wind dropped it was quite mild,


----------



## bradley333

*Price hike*



petermotorhome said:


> Lytham st annes motorhome parking 7 bays £8 a night or £21 for 3 nights.  Half price entry to local swimming pool with ticket.


 stayed here for a night  a bit ago was a fiver must have bumped the price up since


----------



## Wooie1958

petermotorhome said:


> Lytham st annes motorhome parking 7 bays £8 a night or £21 for 3 nights.  Half price entry to local swimming pool with ticket.





bradley333 said:


> stayed here for a night  a bit ago was a fiver must have bumped the price up since






The price is still the same, it is £5 overnight ( 6pm to 10am ) or £8 for the day ( 10am to 10am ), £15 for 2 days, £21 for 3 days.

Scroll halfway down to  *St Annes Swimming Pool, St Annes (sat nav postcode FY8 1LS) *

Car Park Tariff, Opening Hours, Prices and Postcodes â€¢ Fylde Borough Council


----------

